# Crazy New (OLD) way to knit 2 socks at same time



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

If you really want to try something very strange... try knitting two socks at the same time on DPN's or any other method but doing one inside the other. saw this and tought I would post.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html

Jane


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my. Now there's a challenge. I've got to try it. Thank you


----------



## 57192 (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting that. I probably do not have the patience to learn it, but the explanation is fantastic. Anyone could learn it with a bit of patience. That lady is a genius and has an excellent sense of humor as well as a grasp of the learning process from the viewpoint of the student. Rare.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

She said chocolate is optional... I think I'd need a Valium, LOL before I got through it. LOl


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have seen this before, and it is crazy. I don't have a good enough grasp of double knitting to knit two socks at once using this method. Maybe someday.


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

I knit two pair of socks at a time by having 2 sets of needles and 2 skeins of yarn. I knit one sock for several inches then do the same on the second needles. I have a pair when finished. I am sure most of us have our favorite way of completing 2 socks together--or not! Thanks for another way to complete the task.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit one sock to completion, and then I knit the other. I find it relaxing.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is fascinating!! Wish I could do DPN's. sounds like fun!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know, maybe I'll try to memorize the dictionary first and then try this??? :roll:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> This is fascinating!! Wish I could do DPN's. sounds like fun!


no reason you could not give it a try on Magic Loop ...or any circular for that matter. If you are the patient type and can get the 
"hang" of knitting every other stitch from a different ball of yarn.

Jane


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I would need chocolate-coated Valium!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Whoever figured out deserves a Pulitzer Prize in knitting if there was one!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> no reason you could not give it a try on Magic Loop ...or any circular for that matter. If you are the patient type and can get the
> "hang" of knitting every other stitch from a different ball of yarn.
> 
> Jane


Do you think so?? I've got to try this. Visiting my son and have lots of quiet time while he is at work, so this might be a good time to try it. It looks so interesting!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> If you really want to try something very strange... try knitting two socks at the same time on DPN's or any other method but doing one inside the other. saw this and tought I would post.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html
> 
> Jane


I have done two pairs of these method so far. Really cool but you Really HAVE to Pay Attention. Each one did end up with a loop crossed that I had to "fix" later when I found it. Too complicated to unknit. I did the Sweet Tomato Heel method on the second pair and liked that much better to use with this method as it was less complicated and without all the wrap and turn confusion I got along better and without holes in the sock heels. Actually LIKED It! But then I like slightly complicated challenging things. Really not hard once you "get it" If you have ever done any slip stitch knitting or double knitting it should go well for you. And she was so funny with the article!
Oh forgot to say I did use two different colors. Is why I did two pairs. Saved a lot of sanity! Same as doing one sock at a time but you end up with 4 socks! Really does not reduce the time to knit by much as you are still doing the same amount of stitches as goes into two socks, just at the same time!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> Do you think so?? I've got to try this. Visiting my son and have lots of quiet time while he is at work, so this might be a good time to try it. It looks so interesting!


This was actually a very old way to knit two at the same time. There was an old movie that had it in....can't remember where I read about it in the first place. 
It is not unlike double knitting....just not connected to each other.
Jane


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

evesch said:


> I have done two pairs of these method so far. Really cool but you Really HAVE to Pay Attention. Each one did end up with a loop crossed that I had to "fix" later when I found it. Too complicated to unknit. I did the Sweet Tomato Heel
> 
> So I read the article and if I understand, A is knit, B is purl. Like in double knitting, but of course not joined. Did I understand correctly? Or is it just the rib that is knit and purl?
> Thanks so much for your help, JTM


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > I have done two pairs of these method so far. Really cool but you Really HAVE to Pay Attention. Each one did end up with a loop crossed that I had to "fix" later when I found it. Too complicated to unknit. I did the Sweet Tomato Heel
> ...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> NO purls at all (until you would be turning heel) with knitting in the round you knit every row. A is sock 1 and B is sock 2 ... The article and pattern is showing two different colors ... sock 1 is color A, sock 2 is done in color B that way it is easier to tell which sock you are working on. It will take making two sets of socks for a total of 4 socks when working with color A for sock 1 and color B for sock 2 ... do it twice and get two pairs of socks


Thank you for the clarification. This just looks fascinating! Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried it. You really have to concentrate and watch what you are doing. I used two different colors so I could keep track of what was what but when I got about 3" done I found I had twisted the yarn in a corner where needles join which joined my socks together. I couldn't figure out how to fix without frogging, so I picked stitches off one by one on two sets of dpns and finished the socks. Instructions tell you to run your finger down inside your knitting especially at the corners to make sure you have not twisted yarns. I would recommend you do this every other row. I didn't but I will on my next attempt.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > I have done two pairs of these method so far. Really cool but you Really HAVE to Pay Attention. Each one did end up with a loop crossed that I had to "fix" later when I found it. Too complicated to unknit. I did the Sweet Tomato Heel
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I bow to this excellance- but will not be trying this for a long while!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

OK....not going to do this. I would go nuts!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

This is interesting... I can Double knit but OMG on Dpns n doing socks I would be so fusterated lolllll to much work haha knitting must be fun lmaooooo


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Makes my head hurt to even contemplate this. We should make convicted felons make socks this way...worse than breaking rockpiles.!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Carolee R said:


> What is a "Sweet Tomato Heel"? Sounds interesting!


Cat Bordhi has designed what she calls the "Sweet Tomato Heel". It is done on 2/3 of the stitches and consists of three wedges... no wraps. It is considered a short row heel ... but is very different from average short row heel. It can be seen in this video:





The written pattern is in one of Cat Bordhi's books. 
She also has a Padded Sweet Tomato Heel:





There is also a web site that has a written description of the heel... another person has left her impressions of the heel... which might also be helpful.

http://fingeringyarn.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/sweet-tomato-heel/
Good luck,
Jane


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have made sweater sleeves using this method many years ago. Yes it is a big confusing, but I knitted the one sleeve and purled the other. My only problem is that I purl looser than I knit, so one was slightly larger than the other. I have never tried socks.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have seen this before on an old site. thought it was was worth a try.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

JTM said:


> If you really want to try something very strange... try knitting two socks at the same time on DPN's or any other method but doing one inside the other. saw this and tought I would post.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html
> 
> Jane


Ohhhh!!!! I gotta try this!!! I have double knitted off and on but not like this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

It makes my stomach hurt just to read about doing this. I think I'll pass, my days are stressful enough already. "Sufficient to the day is the evil thereof." The Bible has it right.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

JTM said:


> Cat Bordhi has designed what she calls the "Sweet Tomato Heel". It is done on 2/3 of the stitches and consists of three wedges... no wraps. It is considered a short row heel ... but is very different from average short row heel. It can be seen in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Jane, how wonderful and I will go to those sites and look them up...Thank you so much!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> Cat Bordhi has designed what she calls the "Sweet Tomato Heel". It is done on 2/3 of the stitches and consists of three wedges... no wraps. It is considered a short row heel ... but is very different from average short row heel. It can be seen in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing these sites. Will be very helpful

I just can't wait to start. As soon as I'm finished with my son's slipper socks


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

You all are terrific! All I need to feel as if I have a party going on!
Thank you all so much for being here - thank you especially, JTM!
I too shall try that, but after I finish the current pair of socks [using a different method ]


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally, I think I will stick to the method I use now with knitting socks. This would just make ME crazy let alone it being a NEW (OLD) crazy way to knit socks.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you this is an amazing written tutorial and I can't wait to try it. I am thinking about trying it the magic loop way.


----------

